# coolant leak



## DavyB (Jun 18, 2015)

I have coolant leak from a small pump which is located at the bottom/rear of the engine. I am having a problem identifying the part. The numbers on the unit do not show up on the parts list. Any ideas as to the ID of the part. It's an 08 X-Trail CDI Aventura.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like it could be the oil cooler to me. We have a good thread here about it for a T30. I know it affected Rogues and Altimas of your year. Good luck with it.


----------

